# Can not boot install disk



## emamarro (May 6, 2009)

Hallo,
I'm coming from archlinux and want to try freebsd.
I burned 7.2 release disk1 and try to install but always stops when getting to internal HD 
ad0: 19645MB SAMSUNG  

So I tryed on a newer pc to check the media but the disk run fine and I can get the install window.

Is there anything I can do to install on the old pc?

Thank you very much


----------



## tangram (May 6, 2009)

You need to provide more information, namely which hardware (chipset and so on).


----------



## emamarro (May 6, 2009)

thank you,here it is:

AMD Athlon 750mhz
i686
memtotal 510556kb
vga ati 

ciao


----------



## tangram (May 6, 2009)

Btw did you have a look at http://www.freebsd.org/releases/7.2R/errata.html first open issue?


----------



## emamarro (May 6, 2009)

Thank you ,I also tried with livefs cdrom and stops booting at same pointt  with detailed output GEOM ( may be referring to geometry of HD..)

[20090501] Some machines do not recognize the i386 disc1 as bootable and fall through to booting off the next boot device. All affected machines did see the other discs as bootable. As a workaround, you can boot using the bootonly or livefs CDROM and then swap in disc1 once sysinstall(8) starts.


----------



## tangram (May 6, 2009)

Can you extract the exact error message?


----------



## emamarro (May 6, 2009)

no luck..:\
I tried with livefs cd prompt stops after this line:

md0: Preloaded image </boot/mfsroot> 4423680 bytes at 0xc0dfab28


----------

